# lets see pics of bagged g-bodies



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

like the title says


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

here's mine....












how it looked with 20's


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

that thing looks tuff


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres one, love this 2 tone on regals


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

another bu I found a pic of


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

THEY ALL LQQK KLEAN ASS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

heres mines


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLEGAL REGAL™_@Jul 8 2007, 12:11 PM~8259195
> *here's mine, still haven't decided on wheels or size.. likely some more 20's
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of 20's are those? Look fucking pimp on there.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Sucks trying to stuff 22's into stock wheel wells. Car was too clean to start cutting it up.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

i would not try 22s but maybe some 20s in the rear an 18s in the front but that monte looks nice like that an that black car is nice


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

here are pics of my old bagged 83 cutty:

I have several videos too... but need to find them.


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 8 2007, 07:47 PM~8261933
> *what kind of 20's are those? Look fucking pimp on there.
> *


them are colorado customs, slaters


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres my cutty









heres a pic of the set up..shitty camara phone pic


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

here are three OLD videos of my 83 cutty (the white one a few posts up)...

*http://www.sfphosting.com/83cutty_vids/index.html*


Jason


----------



## Bagged Olds (May 22, 2007)

I like the last video when you are slidin the front along the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 9 2007, 04:15 PM~8268613
> *heres my cutty
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice. Clean car. Im not into small rims, but its a nice look.


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

hey nyc.. with them 22's is that as low as the tires would allow? I was thinkin of 22's too but figured they get into the rear wheelwells and front a/c box and wouldn't allow it to lay out like it does now.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Im loving yours. The 20's really set it off. 
22's are alot more work. The car was so clean and we didnt wanna start cutting into the wheel wells unless the customer wasnt happy with it. He was, so we left it like that. I have never been a fan of pulling wheel wells and ac boxes on customers cars unless they specifically want it. They drive these cars in the street every day so they want it to perform and give all the conveniences that it had when stock. For my own, I would sacrifice or make the mods necessary to retain the conveniences and safety. When you pull fender liners on a daily you have to be prepared to deal with the problems when engine components get wet, harnesses getting waterlogged and any such damage. Rebuilding wheel wells can be time consuming.


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

yea my inners have been trimmed up for tire clearence and had to move the overflow and window washer jug.. haven't found a small replacement or where to mount them yet. But it's still got cold ass a/c


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

This is my Cutlass, I am currently notching the rear










Not a g-body but my 64 Galaxie


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Jul 9 2007, 05:54 PM~8269318
> *Real nice.  Clean car.  Im not into small rims, but its a nice look.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

i wish my camera didn't get stolen!!! 84cutty shit is super clean!!! i'll try and see if i can find some pics!!!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

this is what im looking for for my 88 SS pictures like this with 20's. a question for the guys with the 20's, does it lay low enough for you? hows the ride quality, and what size tires did you go with?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

are these 20's?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 8 2007, 03:37 PM~8260488
> *heres one, love this 2 tone on regals
> 
> 
> ...


these, sorry. are thes 20's?


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

^^^^^ that looks like 20's or 18's and use a 255/35/20 tire


couple new pics with some wheels I picked up last night, they're 17's and 18's


----------



## sic_fx (Jun 14, 2007)

that car is so sick.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Jul 11 2007, 01:53 PM~8284362
> *these, sorry. are thes 20's?
> *


yeah those are 20's. that's my car. i don't remember what size tire. I know they are a little bigger than what i was suppose to get but it just rubbed a little. nothing a little air susp. couldn't fix.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

here my favorite layin frame :biggrin: im thinking this is what ima do to my cutty except probably gonna go with juice. if any body has more pics or info on this ride post it up


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

i believe the owner of that car posts on this forum. bagged86cutlass or something like that


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Jul 13 2007, 05:25 PM~8303622
> *i believe the owner of that car posts on this forum. bagged86cutlass or something like that
> *


Close!... it's "bagdcutlass85"... here are a couple of his links...

http://www.layitlow.com/members/bagdcutlass85/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258765
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=136106


----------



## Baggedmonte (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 12 2007, 06:24 PM~8296213
> *here my favorite layin frame :biggrin: im thinking this is what ima do to my cutty except probably gonna go with juice. if any body has more pics or info on this ride post it up
> 
> 
> ...


Ima feelin dis one.the bitch aint bad eitha.


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

here are a couple more OLD videos that i found of my old 83 cutty...
http://www.backbumper.com/watch/34/index.php
http://www.backbumper.com/watch/35/index.php

here are the links again for the other 3 videos...
http://www.backbumper.com/watch/1/index.php
http://www.backbumper.com/watch/2/index.php
http://www.backbumper.com/watch/3/index.php

and here is a link to ALOT of various bagged and juiced rides:
http://www.backbumper.com/videos.php

you can now upload your own videos here:
http://www.backbumper.com/upload.php


Jason


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLEGAL REGAL™_@Jul 8 2007, 01:11 PM~8259195
> *here's mine....
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing this malibu a while in the houston craigslist.  nice malibu


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres a pic of the set up when i first did it...b-4 i added a 2nd compressor and too k the valves off the tank


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

DJLATIN....... it was on there twice, once with the 20's and the other time with spokes and they really didnt fit the look of the car at all. You in the heights? I'm off harlem and I-80


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## MikeVdubz (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 27 2010, 01:18 AM~18150108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: so sick layed it out like that!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MikeVdubz_@Jul 27 2010, 12:34 AM~18151114
> *:wow: so sick layed it out like that!
> *


thxs :biggrin: 
but she's far from done...


----------



## the length (Aug 14, 2008)

new to lil but thought i would post my 82 cutty supreme ,my first low !


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

make em white walls white!


white like yo skin!

not blue...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

my friends wifes car bagged next to my bagged towncar


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how about lets not and say we did :cheesy: :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------

